# New "old school" school bike!



## Andy_R (16 Jul 2015)

Andy_R jnr's old school new school bike! The frame came from Recykyrbike in Newcastle, we got it blasted and powder coated at Stellablast in Chester Le Street, and everything else was either from the shed or t'interwebby. Andy_R jnr has worked on it every step of the way, and we've both enjoyed building it. Now for a name - preferably not "Bikey"


----------



## I like Skol (16 Jul 2015)

I double LIKE this because it is GT..... and my GT rigid hybrid is that colour too.

What frame is that? It looks suspiciously like a Zaskar to me


----------



## Andy_R (16 Jul 2015)

'tis an Arrowhead, circa '97. Forks are from an old Carerra Subway that got a badly mangled rear triangle.


----------



## I like Skol (16 Jul 2015)

I built a Bitsa' for my oldest son to use as a school bike. He is just finishing his 1st year at big school and so far just one snapped chain (just last week, and it was fixed in time for him to retry his trip to school ).


----------



## Andy_R (16 Jul 2015)

Andy_R jnr is moving up to "big" school after the summer hols. We thought it'd be better to have a tatty bike for school, so decided to build a Bitsa. Unfortunately, we couldn't bring ourselves to build a "tatty" bike...

This is my 7 or 8th Bitsa build - both my work bikes are Bitsas, this is Jakes 1st Bitsa (I'm sure it wont be his last  ), and I've done Bitsas for other peeps too. Who needs a "new" bike when you can re-cycle them (see what I did there....)

edit...one of the people I work with is cytech qualified and was horrified when I told him how I installed the headset cups. I then showed him on the next Bitsa build and he's sworn to sell his Park headset press and buy a hardwood mallet


----------

